# Link innerhalb eines iFrames als Popup öffnen



## sabine3011 (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo

ich habe erstmals eine Web-Seite in IWeb erstellt.

http://www.bsv-break.at/Home.html

darin habe ich einen iframe eingebunden der einen Ausschnitt einer anderen Webpage anzeigt (http://www.oepbv.at/) - blaue Tabelle links

was ich jetzt gerne erreichen würde:

in dem Ausschnitt befinden sich links...
wenn ich auf einen dieser links klicke soll ein neues Fenster geöffnet werden indem die Seite geöffnet wird. Wenn ich jetzt draufklicke wird der link im ausschnitt geöffnet und man kann natürlich nix lesen....

ich habe schon gegoogelt und gelesen - werde aber nicht schlau daraus... muß dazusagen das ich das erste mal so was mache...
irgendwo hab ich gelesen das man es damit versuchen sollte...
<a href="javascript:top.location.reload();">neu laden</a>
ich wüßte aber nicht wo ich das einbauen muß damit es funktioniert

ich kopiere hier mal den code rein mit dem ich die externe seite eingebunden hab...vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen Tipp geben

<html>
<head>
<title>
</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
</script>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" >
<style type="text/css">
#outerdiv
{
width:422px;
height:460px;
overflow:hidden;
position:relative;
}

#inneriframe
{
position:absolute;
top:-140px;
left:-454px;
width:1280px;
height:2000px;
}
</style>
</head>
<body>
<div id='outerdiv'>
<iframe src="http://www.oepbv.at" id='inneriframe' scrolling=no>
</iframe>
</div> 
</body>
</html>

vielen dank schonmal für jegliche antwort


----------



## Maik (16. Juli 2010)

Hi,

bei dieser über drei Dokumente hinweg verschachtelten "Frameset-im-iFrame-im-iFrame-Konstruktion" (iFrame 1: http://www.bsv-break.at/Home.html -> iFrame 2: http://www.bsv-break.at/Home_files/widget1_markup.html -> Frameset: http://www.oepbv.at/) wäre für die Links als Zielfenster die Angabe target="_top" oder  target="_blank"  anstelle von target="_parent" vonnöten, damit ihre Verweisziele nicht innerhalb des Framesets bzw. deiner iFrames geladen werden - siehe hierzu Verweise zum Beenden von Framesets.

Da es sich aber offensichtlich nicht um deine eigene Seite handelt, die du in deinen iFrame lädst, sind dir hier auch die Hände gebunden, an diesem Umstand  etwas zu verändern, außer für deine Seitenbesucher einen dezenten Hinweis  zu platzieren, diese Links über die rechte Maustaste in einem neuen Tab / Fenster zu öffnen, oder deine iFrames entsprechend aufzubereiten, dass von den eingebundenen Dokumenten mehr einzusehen ist, und sie in deinem iFrame gescrollt werden können.

Der Abschnitt Unfaire Schaufenster-Effekte dürfte außerdem für dich von großem Interesse sein, denn dein Vorgehen kann rechtlich-juristische Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen, sofern du über keine Einverständniserklärung des Seitenbetreibers verfügst, die Dokumente in deiner Seite einzubinden, und er davon Kenntnis nimmt.

mfg Maik


----------



## sabine3011 (17. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort Maik
Danke auch für den rechtlichen Hinweis. Da wir aber Mitglied beim Österreichischen Pool-Billard-Verband sind (die verlinkte seite) und auch direkt unten auf die Seite einen Link anbieten sollte es kein Problem sein.
Ich werde aber trotzdem vorsichtshalber beim Verband melden das ich die Seite verlinkt habe.

lg
Sabine


----------



## qwartzi (18. Juli 2010)

Wie mein Vorredner schon erwähnte hast du keinen Einfluss auf den Content der Seite, mir fiele da nur eine Möglichkeit mittels PHP ein hab das mal geschrieben um externen Content anzupassen....



```
<?php
$safetime = '0'; // Speicherzeit der Cache Datei
$cache   = 'cache.txt';  // Server Cache Datei 
$fehler = 'Error cache Document $cache not found or not writable, check for permission 766!'; // Fehlermeldung 

// Cache Überprüfen und ggf Aktualisieren //////
$inputdata = 'http://www.oepbv.at/magazin/calendar_l.asp?noCache=1411&AT=14';

if (file_exists($cache))
  {
    $del_time = time()-$safetime*3600;
    if (filemtime($cache)<$del_time)
    {
      $fp = fopen($cache, "w");
      fwrite($fp, implode("",file($inputdata)));
      fclose($fp);
    }
    $inputdata = $cache;
  }
$news = implode ("", file ($inputdata));
$output = preg_replace ("/_parent/", "_blank", $news);
$output = preg_replace ('/src="/', 'src="http://www.oepbv.at/magazin/', $output);
$output = preg_replace ('/href="/', 'href="http://www.oepbv.at/magazin/', $output);
$output = preg_replace ('/action="/', 'action="http://www.oepbv.at/magazin/', $output);
echo $output;
//////////////////////////////////////////////// Fertig falls Ihr Rechtschreibfehler findet > könnt Ihr behalten ;) ////////////////////////////
?>
```

Die "cache.txt" musst du im selben Ordner anlegen in dem du das Script ablegst und Schreibrechte geben CHMOD 766....

Sieht dann ungefähr so aus ......

http://planet-sat.com/public/test.php

Allerdings ist das Frame gewurschtel wohl nicht die beste Lösung .....

Die Rangliste brauchst du ja nicht auszulesen weil die ja keine Links enthält...


----------



## sabine3011 (18. Juli 2010)

vielen dank für die ganze Mühe....ich werde es noch ausprobieren....denke aber mit einem Zusatz-Satz die Seite mit einem Rechtsklick zu öffnen müßte es auch getan sein.

Problem gelöst


----------

